
Ask HN: Personal Observations on Generation Z? (Born 1996 and earlier) - jarboot
Most of the people here are not part of Generation Z, but might be raising kids that are part of it or have other experiences with them. This would be the first generation to grow up with major social media, smartphones, and not remembering a pre-Recession economy. The oldest of them are just starting college!<p>Would anyone mind sharing their observations or experiences with members of this generation?
======
sarciszewski
Can anyone ELI5 what the fascination for labeling generations is? It seems so
arbitrary and a lot of the talk about "Generation X/Y/Z" or "Millennials" is
headache-inducing.

~~~
jarboot
For the purposes of this thread, It's more a convenience than anything. You
can see the divide between generations with the media they consume as well as
what events shaped their outlook on society.

Obviously it's not black and white, and there's a hefty gradient between
generations, but it's easier to say "Millennials" than "People born roughly
between the ages of the 1980s and 2000s".

That said, I'm sorry for any headache induced by my post. Some ibuprofen might
help.

~~~
sarciszewski
> That said, I'm sorry for any headache induced by my post. Some ibuprofen
> might help.

Yours didn't, I was just wondering why so many people have adopted this turn
of phrase. Most other discussions have.

